# Crazys  water cooling success or fail lets find out



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

As the title states ive started messing with my water cooling parts trying to piece together what i want to do.

So far todays work.

i had a junk xiggy fan so i broke it out of the fan housing also had a red enermax case fan that was off center so it made a loud racket so i took a hammer and chisel and broke that apart as well to create shrouds / spacers for the Enermax Magmas


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey hey I recognize that face! Wish you luck man, test everything THOROUGHLY before putting anything in your system or it's going to be a bitch replacing parts.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

i know bro its gonna take about a week + before i get the water setup from the looks but i figured while i had time id post some of my ideas and the direction im headed in so to speak. i need to borrow a buddies camera for when i shut the PC down tho. lol cant use a webcam when the PC isnt on.

im also debating breaking that other clear smoke black shroud for a matching set so the RED CCFL can shine through it a bit but i havent decided on it yet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see the final product, RL. Keep me posted. Also I need to talk to you bout somethin.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

I think my water cooling is gonna end before it even begins the swiftech res i have wont mount in my case where i need it to be effectively making any progress null and void after 5hrs of fighting with it and cutting my hands up rather badly im calling it quits for now as i do not have the money to bother to continue yet.  I can say this much my experiences so far have made me love air cooling all the more


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2010)

You cannot fit it in the back of the case? that 140mm hole back there is plenty for the rad plus fans.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

i said RES not RAD rads fit fine the res i have isnt a 5.25 bay res and considering placement of dual gpus 2 dvd drives and 3-4 hdds most other locations do not have proper room for tubing without kinking Like i said ive sat there for 5 hrs fucking around on this thing tried velcro ties zip ties screws etc nothing effectively holds the res where it needs to be

now the rad with 2 fans and 2 spacers fits easy as pie in a fat mans stomach.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh ok i didnt see that. yea a bay res works real well. i like mine and it keeps the water flowing good but i have taken the single rad out and im running just the dual rad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

well my point is ive tried every way i can think of but i cant mount the res inside where it needs to be for the loop to work look good and to avoid kinking as such im drawing the line and this project is on hold indefinetly even with fullinfusion and chicken patty's help i cant stomach any more purchases at this point.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2010)

run the loop outside of the case for the time being, unless you have pets that like to chew


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2010)

agreed, you get the same temps outside that you do inside


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

not enough room lol i thought of that as well its why im seriously pissed at the moment i knew all to well the first few ideas i had that worked were to easy  Ill just have to wait it wont kill me altho it is starting to aggrevate me.

makes matters worse is the amount ive dropped on water cooling i could have just bought an SSD..... that kinda hurts a bit


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2010)

run to the local hardware store, get a "T", and take out the frustrations on the micro-res with a hammer. Dont forget the cap, but a t-line can sub for a res, just takes longer to bleed out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea peets right! i ran a T line on my AMD machine for about 3 months and worked like a charm. it just takes alittle bit more work to get bled


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

lol yea i was at the hardware store today droped $20 on screws etc to mount everything wish i had thought ahead. cant make it out there till after this weekend so eitherway its gonna have to wait. i was hoping to at least get everything fitted and the tubing cut and everything good to go today but its all on hold till i find proper placement for the res.

By the time i can get to the hardware store for a T line i can probably get paid and buy new res. so i guess maybe link me some good yet cheap res's for 5.25inch drive bay i prefer if possible

1 port on top for a fill port and the back to be the in and out for the loop


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2010)

and it can go damn near anywhere

and the bigger plus is we might get an image of that POS res afterwards....had mine for a week and sold it due to the same issues

On the bay res, they are all the same basically, its more about do you want a fancy cover, or do you want to try to mount the pump in it.

I had one of these for a long time and it worked well. http://www.dangerden.com/store/danger-den-single-5-1-4-bay-reservoir.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2010)

I got lucky and got my 5.25 bay res used for 15$ but you may get lucky on the Fs threads


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

yea the haf 932 = alot of places to put stuff but that damn swiftech has 2 spots for screws sadly only 1 at a time will line up meaning its not secure. Everything is off by a centimeter for mounting i was gonna put on the side of the case but i got 4 120s there maybe in back? no such luck cant effectively mount there either basically in brandons pic right where the wiring holes are is the best place for a res sadly all those nice holes that are M3 or m4 not sure which dont line up properly  complete pain in the ass. Wouldnt be so bad if i had proper tools but the family lugged them all off only brought back rusted junk. most of my handy work is with a hammer and chisel and sometimes a crowbar...  eitherway i guess ill start looking for alternatives



sneekypeet said:


> and it can go damn near anywhere
> 
> and the bigger plus is we might get an image of that POS res afterwards....had mine for a week and sold it due to the same issues
> 
> ...



thats perfect if that port on top can be set up with a 3/8" outer diameter line leading to a fillport it would be exactly what im looking for... just need to find one


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2010)

the way that works is you loosen the screws and the bay res slides out the front. The cap just opens to allow for filling. It doesnt have to be completely full to be functional, just higher than the barb fittings.

I dont have it onhand anymore, so I can say for sure what the caps threads or diameter of the hole were


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2010)

Post a pic or sketch of wat u have so far. I may have an idea for the res.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2010)

I stuck the one I got from sneeky right on top of the PSU with zip ties.  It was far enough inside that my side fans didn't hit it.  This is a shot of it when it was a CPU only loop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2010)

I use velcro with the sticky bottom so if i need to move my pump or something i just slightly pull and move


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont tend to move things i like my shit tied down and unmovable so its secure and in place

well figured out part of the problem the long L bracket for mounting is not in my posession im gonna make a phone call see if i can dig one up if i can this problem might resolve itself


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

good news made a phone call buddy still has the L bracket from his swiftech res hopefully that will solve my problem on mounting he should be here in 10mins god i hope the bracket he has is what i was talking about if it is ill do a frigging happy dance


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2010)

If not, I also saw a thread where the OP turned his PSU on its side, with fan facing out towards the side panel.  It left a ton of room on the floor of the case, but also a vacant spot in the back where the PSU used to sit.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

good news my buddy came through its the same bracket as shown on swift techs site all seems to be going well.  lets hope the good luck holds


and finally after all this hassel the loop is complete now i gotta pull it back out of the case and test it for leaks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well filled the loop pump isnt pushing any water... it turns on but nothing happens sigh.... gonna keep trying....

im at the stage i want to start throwing shit against the walls after 9hrs of working on it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

what pump is it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

themaltake P501

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermaltake-pw850i-prowater_4.html#sect0

thats whats it from basically got it from fullinfuison eitherway its not pushing water at all might be the rad but its a single 120mm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> themaltake P501
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermaltake-pw850i-prowater_4.html#sect0
> 
> thats whats it from basically got it from fullinfuison eitherway its not pushing water at all might be the rad but its a single 120mm



*cringes* maybe you just have a air bubble in it. Turn it on and off and kinda tap on it. Thats what i have had to do with some weaker pumps. Also make sure there is no kinks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

theres no kinks its outside the case for a test run so i made sure of that might be an air bubble ill try it but even if it pushes water its a tiny tiny tiny amount as in if i turn the tank i get a trickle thats worthless

well that was worthless still nothing the stream is tiny slightly more then a drip from a faucet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish you luck. tt pumps are known to not be the best.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well in that case id say i wasted 9hrs + that i could have been gaming  oh well im done spending i wont buy a pump to make this work $150 in just fitting tubing and fans i think ill stick to Air it just frigging works lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well in that case id say i wasted 9hrs + that i could have been gaming  oh well im done spending i wont buy a pump to make this work $150 in just fitting tubing and fans i think ill stick to Air it just frigging works lol



after dumping that much into it i would spend alittle more and get a pump.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well i dont have that kind of money left im drawing the line not worth spending another $50-100 on.

as that would bring me to the 200-250 range and at that price id be better off with a SSD or something of that nature. Eitherway im tired im pissed off and 9/10 ill still buy a frigging pump after i scalp my Shinedown tickets.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i dont have that kind of money left im drawing the line not worth spending another $50-100 on.



http://www.directron.com/oczthydp500.html
not a bad pump and it's cheaper then most... just incase you change your mind.But why not just call it a night and work on the pump tomorrow.
also if your fine with a ac pump
~$25  shipped 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=VA2715


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

if i buy a pump id probably grab this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...in_Powered_Pump_-_DD-CPX1.html?tl=g30c107s154

even so tho its a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if i buy a pump id probably grab this
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...in_Powered_Pump_-_DD-CPX1.html?tl=g30c107s154
> 
> even so tho its a tough pill to swallow.



same as the OCZ pump i listed above. But the OCZ is much cheaper.
here is something you may not have known. The OCZ Hydro pulse are Dangerden's.

EDIT:here is the same pump as you linked me to but in the OCZ name 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Water_Pump_500_-_500_Lhr.html?tl=g30c107s154


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

except yours is out of stock and my main rig is out of commission till i get this up and running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> except yours is out of stock and my main rig is out of commission till i get this up and running



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Water_Pump_500_-_500_Lhr.html?tl=g30c107s154
same place as you linked and same pump as i linked


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

hmm $9 difference i can swallow $40 but still fuck $190 if i had to buy a new res block and rad id never even think of water cooling lol dont know how anyone does this regularly my hats off to those that do.

yea tried bleeding the loop dry and refilling nothing new to report pump just isnt doing its job.

kinda dissapointing the pump cant push water through a 120mm single rad and cpu block only


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm $16 difference i can swallow $40 but still fuck $190 if i had to buy a new res block and rad id never even think of water cooling lol dont know how anyone does this regularly my hats off to those that do.



i have switched everything but my res and CPU block in my loop.Water cooling gets costly.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

exactly which is why ill never go water cooling again after this at the cost of a water cooling setup i could be using a 1090T or a 1055T i could be on a 890fx board or have a raid setup hell could have sold a 5850 dropped a few extra bucks and gone Trifire or sell both 5850s get a 5970 and then grab a physx card just for shits and grins.. when you look at it that way this seems like a giant cluster****.

that and im probably just frigging unlucky


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bleeding a pump can be a pain but if the pump is working right then it should pump the water through the loop while the return to the res is unhooked.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

even with the return removed the pump pushes next to no water its a trickle im guessing the pump just isnt up to the job i think 14hrs of dicking around is more then long enough


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i think 14hrs of dicking around is more then long enough



I guess that depends on who she is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

here are some ways that people got a Thermaltake pump that was doing about what your pump is doing to work 
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/180950-29-thermaltake-liquid-cooling-problem

seems that the pumps are just a pain in the ass.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well sad to say once i talk to CP and Full i plan to sell all my water cooling stuff and or ship it back to them and cut my losses


well apparently the tt pump just dosent have any balls

i pulled the rad out of the loop it pumps just fine soon as you put the rad in it dosent do squat


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2010)

I may have a 355 for sale cheap soon. I'm just dissassembling it and making sure all is good with it. You can see it in action here.. and it's good for a laugh. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoSGb1_uido


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

send me a PM erocker if you do as at this point im ready to throw in the towel ive got about 18 hrs into trouble shooting this loop the pump works it just dosent have balls to push with any rad at all im using a SINGLE 120mm rad and it cant push the water unhook the rad and presto it pumps


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be resoldering the wires tonight, then I'll give it a good 24 hour test run to make sure all is good. I'll let you know. 

Did you make sure the radiator isn't clogged or something? Can you blow air through it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

awesome yea just i dont get it i build pcs for everyone else they never have a problem build something for myself its nothing but a series of headaches and cluster fuck situations and money spiraling down the drain. Its enough to make me want to say screw PCs and go back into gas powered RC cars and old model trains


i had 2 rads on hand both are single 120mm rads 1 thermaltake and 1 other the pump cant push either one i checked them and rinsed them didnt seem to be any issue at all


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'll be resoldering the wires tonight, then I'll give it a good 24 hour test run to make sure all is good. I'll let you know.
> 
> Did you make sure the radiator isn't clogged or something? Can you blow air through it?



e, is that a BLUE Logitech Illuminated KB?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> e, is that a BLUE Logitech Illuminated KB?



No, it's white. I think the blue background of the monitor was messing with my camera.

*No wait hehe. The water cooling clearly made the LED's cooler and changed them from hot white to cool blue.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

if u plan to sell that pump care to PM me the price you want? so i know what im doing for the rest of the week * aka selling or waiting


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

well started working on the water cooling setup again now as far as i can tell nothing is plugged but even an mcp 355 cant push the 120 single rad and TT block my guess is the TT block is to constricted ive tried and tried checked with just a rad and it pumps no issue tried just the block and its a trickle so CPs tt block isnt going to cut it i tried boiling water i tried vinegar the block is clean as far as i can tell


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

thermaltake blocks are known to be restrictive. TT should basically just be advoided when it comes to there watercooling.
CP got my Enzotech block from me or i would have made you a good deal on it.maybe start looking around the FS threads on here if you want to find a decent price i'm sure someone has to have something.

also if all else fails take a look at the ek supreme. There not bad and there cheap.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

nah dumped to much for now just paid all my bills and realized in 5 months ive dropped $7000 on paying back my loans thats not count other shit i am now 100% broke again  so i am sticking with air cooling for awhile longer so things are once again on hiatus til i can fix this issue... first the pump now the block  still i find it hard to believe a mcp 355 cant push a single 120.1 rad and a block and thats it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah dumped to much for now just paid all my bills and realized in 5 months ive dropped $7000 on paying back my loans thats not count other shit i am now 100% broke again  so i am sticking with air cooling for awhile longer so things are once again on hiatus til i can fix this issue... first the pump now the block  still i find it hard to believe a mcp 355 cant push a single 120.1 rad and a block and thats it



can you get the block apart to take a look inside?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

i ll look into it but 







thats the block


took it apart its soaking in vinegar and distilled water at the moment

so far 

the TT pump i sent CP pushed water better then the MCP 355 with that TT block in place 

the TT pump couldnt push 2 120 rads but the mcp 355 easily does so no issue at all and with 1 rad it creates enough pressure to force my thumb off the swiftech res if i dont pay attention.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

well i fixed it i got super ridiculously pissed off took the TT block and threw that thing as hard as i could against the wall stuck it back in the loop now it works

moral of the story  anger is stronger then a restrictive water block


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2010)

well after the anger + throw block at wall incident it worked everything is installed currently taking pics of the full setup expect updates soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2010)

Where's the pics?!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2010)

sadly the camera i borrowed the people forgot to give me the god damn mini usb cord so once  again im fucked that way.

also did some stress testing water cooling or at least my setup dosent cut it $150 in and it cools worse then a Xigmatek Dark Knight

at 3800cpu 2400nb i get 38c idle 62c load  xigmatek at the same settings is only 40'c idle 56'c load so far not liking this one bit


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2010)

That block is absolute crap. With it being so thin, the water just drizzles in there. Find yourself a used Dtek Fuzion or something for cheap and the temps should drastically improve.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2010)

which is more money spent im $170 in as of this moment and by the time i get a new block for this ill probably be about $200 in for slightly better performance then the Dark Knight i got for $35 of the egg a year + ago. If i strap another fan to the dark knight i can shave 2'c off at load using the rubber band fan holder trick

i can say tho that after 3 months of set backs and issues this is getting old fast lol


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 16, 2010)

hey crazy, i got a swiftech block you can have. pm me shipping info, and i'll mail it out to you. unfortunatly you may have to do some hardware store mounting screws, but i have the s775 and some amd brackets for it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2010)

its all good man im just calling it quit going back to air cooling to bad my camera dosent work so i can sell any of the stuff about since u can make the name out clearly in any pics.  soon as i can tho im selling my whole water cooling setup up of

4 koolance 3/8ID 1/2OD compression fittings
5 bitspower 3/8ID 1/2OD compression fittings
TT water block
2x 120mm single rads
2 enermax magma turbine fans
1 swiftech res
7 feet pre cut red 3/8id 1/2od tubing
7 feet 3/8ID 7/8OD blue tubing
mcp 355
danger den Red anodized fill port

soon as i can get some images with my name legible up in the FS thread im selling all the above as a giant grab bag for cheap gonna just grab a giant air cooler strap to fans to it and call it a day


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 16, 2010)

why you selling it when you just got it to work?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why you selling it when you just got it to work?



Because his load temps are far worse on water than on his Dark Knight.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 16, 2010)

"OFF TOPIC"

Is that you ?











Sorry, I could not resist


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2010)

lol nope not me if it was tho id be getting alot more tail oh and i would have a puny water set up use all that there money for an oil immersion rig


----------

